# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Κόμβος #20451

## Ramirez

Ανέβηκαν φωτογραφίες στη σελίδα Wind, που δείχνουν την οπτική του κόμβου...

----------


## Trazor

Θες να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με το κόμβο Jtiger #14405, Απ¨τις φωτογραφίες βλέπω ότι υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή....

----------

